# Px4



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

I currently own a few striker fired pistols. A couple Glocks, and a couple Sprinfield Armory XD's. I was looking at the PX4 in .40 a my next purchase. I've never owned a gun with an external hammer, let alone one with the hammer release. With the striker fired, I carry with a round in the chamber with my CCW. Just rack the slide and place in holster. No touching trigger, or any other part that could cause it to go off. My question is... Just how safe are the hammer releases? I understand the theory of it moving the firing pin out of alignment for the hammer to safely drop, but has anyone out there ever heard of it not doing what it was supposed to do? I'd hate to chamber a round, and then let the hammer fall, thus shooting a hole in my wall (or worse) in case it didn't work properly.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Any device like this can fail. Always have the firearm pointed in a safe direction. An option is to have your support thumb slowly lower the hammer as your shooting thumb holds down the decocker - be sure to keep your fingers away from the trigger.


----------



## snowman46919 (Dec 16, 2009)

C1 said:


> Any device like this can fail. Always have the firearm pointed in a safe direction. An option is to have your support thumb slowly lower the hammer as your shooting thumb holds down the decocker - be sure to keep your fingers away from the trigger.


I would stick with the firearm in a safe direction but I would by no means want my hand behind the slide in case of an AD because of mechanical failure. Worst case scenario you have a mechanical failure discharge that also causes slam fire and your thumb that accidentally slipped won't be doing it anymore.


----------



## stormbringer (Jan 1, 2011)

I have the PX4 .40 type F, never had it go off when using the decocker, I'd say it's safe to do so. It still pays to follow basic firearms safety, be aware of where it's business end is pointed.


----------



## wperez (Feb 17, 2011)

with a decoker, just point a gun in a safe direction and depress it, the firing pin will rotate out of the hammer fall area before the hammer falls, it is very safe just be carefull where the gun is pointing


----------



## LSC (Mar 24, 2011)

*No worries*



precisioncg said:


> I currently own a few striker fired pistols. A couple Glocks, and a couple Sprinfield Armory XD's. I was looking at the PX4 in .40 a my next purchase. I've never owned a gun with an external hammer, let alone one with the hammer release. With the striker fired, I carry with a round in the chamber with my CCW. Just rack the slide and place in holster. No touching trigger, or any other part that could cause it to go off. My question is... Just how safe are the hammer releases? I understand the theory of it moving the firing pin out of alignment for the hammer to safely drop, but has anyone out there ever heard of it not doing what it was supposed to do? I'd hate to chamber a round, and then let the hammer fall, thus shooting a hole in my wall (or worse) in case it didn't work properly.


As mentioned, if you follow basic safety rules as you always should, there should never be a problem. You have to imagine that the safety/decocker mechanism is one of the most tested portions of the gun systems as it has one of the highest liability factor if it works improperly. That said, no system is perfect which is why basic safety comes into play. In the end, you should feel as confident as you would with your striker fired weapons.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When you turn the decocker, it actually turns a piece inside that hits the firing pin. You can see it pivot out of the way. It stays that way with the safety in place, until you put it back into the fire position.

The Beretta decocked will not fail as long as the safety lever/decocker turns. Its the same setup as the 92Fs series, essentially.


----------

